# Selling my chicks



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Some of you know that I have four chicks, they are aged between 28 and 35 days, so it's still early to give them away, but I have been so worried these last days, thinking about it, so I thought to ask what needs to be done when the moment comes to those of you who went through the same experience.

In an ideal world, I'd love to keep them all. They are such wonderful little people, and I love them dearly. But I already have 8 adult birds, and adding four more to a flock that lives in an apartment is just not possible.

I don't want to make money off them. But if I advertise them for free I will have a number of unscrupulous people showing up and these babies most likely will end up in a bad situation and have a miserable life.
I have tamed them as much as I could, and I plan starting harness training soon, so that finding them a good home shouldn't be too difficult.

How much should I ask for them? A price that might scare away the bad people.
Are there good places on FaceBook where I can advertise?
Is it advisable to place an advert on websites like BirdTrader?
What should I write on the ad? Could someone please give me an example of a good selling advert? I don't want to write a love poem but I don't want to end up writing "young cockatiel for sale, pretty and tame".

And of course if anyone here feels like they can give one of my babies a loving home just let me know!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

How about......

How much and where are you in East Midlands? 

O and I think something good that should be a requirement is posting pictures on here at least once a fortnight


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

sorry double post D:


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Price for TC members is zero as long as they are kept as pets and not in an aviary... And I am near Loughborough. Are you interested? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I've seen an ad before for lorikeet babies where the owner stated that they were going to be picky on where they go and you had to get in touch with them with your experience level for that sort of bird and what you would be able to offer the bird.
Also state that you would like updates on how they are going and maybe that if they were ever going to rehome them in the future that they give you the first option to buy them back.

Don't know if that helps any


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yes the buy back option is a fantastic idea! 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree. When I find the rescue birds new homes, I tell them I am going to be a stickler about it. Scares away the riff raff because they're blown away on how picky a 16 year old girl is!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> I agree. When I find the rescue birds new homes, I tell them I am going to be a stickler about it. Scares away the riff raff because they're blown away on how picky a 16 year old girl is!


Better to be picky than end up with something unacceptable!



bobobubu said:


> Price for TC members is zero as long as they are kept as pets and not in an aviary... And I am near Loughborough. Are you interested?


Ah I am always interested in birds!

I just need to get my bank account back up (need to be able to get there) we spent lots on the hamster recently, I think we went to the vets with him 5 times since last thursday

What mutations do you have though? Because for in the future I'm probably going to get more


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol Tisena I don't want to be responsible for you getting broke! But you can see the babies in the thread over the breeding section, they are three pearl and one grey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

I sooooo want another baby & have done ever since Peaches moved her suitcases in 
But I'm trying really hard to be responsible & not rush any decisions 

I just looked on Preloved..... I hate Preloved but looked to give you an idea on the finance side of things.
It seems an untamed bird is aprox £40 whilst a tamed baby is anywhere between £70 ~ £100 ish
Hope that helps


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i would charge the going rate for cockatiel chicks in England - over here in Australia, you'd charge between 70-90 dollars most likely. that way people have to be interested to buy at all. then maybe say something about how you're going to be picky about the homes they go to, and would like to have a bit of contact with the potential purchaser about housing for the baby and also how much time will be given to them. maybe even add a link in your advertisement to a site with some good cockatiel info (or even our FAQ page!). 
i think it'd be so hard to part with your babies - maybe ask the purchasers if they could update you occasionally for the first few months!

Tisena, you should so get one


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you for all the good advice, keep it coming if you think of anything else!

Peaches&Me, why do you hate Preloved? I don't like it much myself but through it I found Bubu and Angelina's breeder, and he keeps his aviary in top condition.
But there are horrid miserable adverts too, 4 of my birds I consider rescues because I saw them on Preloved and I just couldn't not do something about it! 
I am just interested in your take on it 
I was thinking of advertising in there too but now I am not so sure


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope you find the right homes for your chicks. It is indeed a daunting task, one that I, too, will be reluctant to undertake when/if I have my own chicks. Keeping them is also not an option for me, but I know a handful of bird people who would probably be interested, and I can ask them if they know anyone. Sometimes it comes down to who you know, and who _they_ know, and so on.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You can make an application, and try to screen applicants...then it's out of your hands.

May I ask what draws you to breeding? I am just curious, but of course you don't have to answer if you don't want to.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> Tisena, you should so get one


I can't til January or February! Depends how well Humbug is  He seems great today though


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

moonchild said:


> May I ask what draws you to breeding? I am just curious, but of course you don't have to answer if you don't want to.


Of course I don't mind you asking, actually I have been dying to discuss the topic but refrained until now because in my book breeding is as controversial as clipping... a LOT... and I guess many people feel the same, one way or the other.

What made me decide against breeding, a year ago, was realising how many tiels live in miserable conditions. They are cheap, even "parrot people" tend to see them as a species not worth a lot. They don't give you status the way a cockatoo or a macaw does. They are, in my opinion, the most underrated parrots of them all. And they are wild animals forced to live in cages.

Then Trilly in a way decided for me. Or at least that's the excuse I gave myself. She was raised to be a breeder but for some reason later discarded and sold. She has been determined to have chicks since day one, and I haven't been able to stop her from laying eggs.
I am not gonna lie to you or myself, I have LOVED the whole experience of having chicks, see them growing, see how well Trilly and Frank raised them. And would love to do it again in the future, even though I would need some other excuse to force my hand.

But all the time I would say to myself "you know how wrong this is! And still you let it happen... and are enjoying it too!"
I guess I have to accept the fact that even though I consider myself a pragmatic person I am so far from perfect, but contradictions kill me! 

I am very interested in the opinion of the breeder members. How do you reconcile the joys of breeding with the issue of so many birds living in horrible conditions? Do you feel that you are contributing to the problem or you think that what you do helps in some way?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The reasons you listed against breeding are basically the way I feel about it. I wish fewer people would breed the common and disposable species.

On the other hand, I believe in giving captive birds as natural a life as possible, and some are very driven to breed. Thankfully I don't have this issue too much in my flock...Freya has laid eggs but seems to have finally stopped for now, and even when she was laying she never actually showed interest in the eggs or having chicks.

So I guess in a way I am a hypocrite! But it's hard to know what the right thing is for our fids sometimes.


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

Very well written bobobubu.I could not have put it better myself.One thing I would like to add is that, no matter what, some people will always want to breed their tiels.As long as we share our experiences, both good and bad, we can hopefully obtain a healthier and stronger Cockatiel for all to enjoy. One thing I would like to touch on is "MITE". I have read a lot about getting rid of them and how difficult this can be. Please Please can we see more articles on PREVENTION rather than cure.I know Tiels that are breed indoors rarely suffer from this problem, but aviary breed birds can. Should discuss this on another forum so will wait to see if anybody is interested in discussing this subject.


----------



## H3lix86 (Oct 6, 2013)

if i lived in the UK i would adopt them all, lol but shipping a live animal from UK>across the pond> to the states would be far too expensive XD sorry :'( Good luck finding them all proper homes!!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

great thoughts about breeding! i'm not pro mass breeding - and i'm not pro breeding birds who are reluctant and difficult to get to breed. but i think when you have a born mother, like you do, who is desperate to have a clutch or two, it might be best to let them. having said that, it's very controversial. in australia there's not such an over population of cockatiels though so it's not such a difficult decision. if a pair of mine wanted to have babies i would probably let them once or twice, but definitely never turn it into a yearly affair...
the babies are so cute though


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

The babies are adorable! X x


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

All right, today I wrote the ad and took some more photos to go with it.
I know they have to go but at the same time I hope noone will answer and I will get to keep them all. Perry started "talking" and Baby 4 naps snuggled under my chin... All four sleep on my lap at night, before I put them back in the cage. This is gonna be so hard.

Anyway, would you guys be so kind and read the ad, then tell me everything that's wrong or can be better written? My english isn't that good especially the written form, so I really appreciate the help.

Also I am not sure what to write about when they will be ready to leave. Is 8 weeks acceptable or I need to allow more, like 12 weeks?

Maybe I should have written something about wanting to sell only to people who know already how to care for cockatiels, but that's a bit unfair towards someone who might be willing to learn and would make a wonderful owner. Please if you think of something I can add, tell me!

I was thinking of listing them for £70 each, it's borderline too expensive but I really want to avoid all the horrid people, and with the right person I wouldn't mind selling them for less. But maybe people will see £70 and won't even bother reading the ad? ARGHHHHHHH what to do???

The ad:

SELLING FOUR TAME, SWEET AND BEAUTIFUL BABY COCKATIELS

Hatched between 31/10 and 7/11, these gorgeous chicks are right now about 5-6 weeks old.
They are: three pearls and one grey.
It is still too early to visually determine the sex; based on behaviour one is a boy and one a girl, the other two not sure yet.
I am not a breeder by trade and my birds live at home with me as pets; they are part of the family and these chicks have been treated in the same way. As a result they are tame, friendly and very social.
They are parent fed and raised, very healthy. They spend all day with me so they are not afraid of humans and hands, and already learned to step up on stick and finger. 
They need to find the perfect home where they will be loved and well cared for, with plenty of human interaction.
I will not sell to breeders or dodgy characters.
I will only consider people who are genuinely looking for a pet.
If, for any reason, you are not happy with the chicks or you change your mind after you bought them, I will be happy to take them back and refund the full purchase price.
If you are interested please call or contact me by email so we can arrange for you to visit and see them, and I will be happy to answer any questions you might have.
They will be ready in about three-four weeks time.


These are the pics I think might be ok, probably I won't be able to publish them all so if you can please tell me which ones are the best. I can crop them of course, if necessary.

-1-



-2-



-3-



-4-



-5-



-6-



-7-



-8-



-9-


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

What a beautiful ad. Please stick to the £70, you want people with money to make sure the birds will be looked after. Look at them though, they're worth it, so cute.

I don't know about the photos, I like the first 5 the best.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you Esperanza, I will post the ad tomorrow morning so I still have time to make changes, if anyone wants to correct something or add stuff 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful birds. 

I like your ad too. Maybe also say that you'd like an occasional update on how they're doing.... or maybe just tell them in person when they pick up the babies.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend told me that she has a contract that the buyer will sign, with things like the updates you are talking about, Claire, plus other things like that the seller can't resell the bird to anyone but her etc. I would love doing something like that but I am afraid it will scare people away. 
I was thinking maybe to write on the receipt my contact details and the wish to receive updates 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I think the contract is a great idea then people who take them seriously will appreciate that you care and the people who doesn't take them seriously will be scared away.

I'd love to have one but I can't at the moment


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are so beautiful. I can't imagine how hard it must be to give them to someone else. Hugs. I think your ad sounds good. I've never had babies- but I think I would wait 10-12 weeks, rather than 8 to rehome.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I would like to make Clair s and sunnysmom s words mine.Honestly,I hope my birds wont breed,because deep inside,I know I would never be able to part from them.I wonder how hard it must be for you. Big hug and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I think asking for updates as nice as it sounds is overkill. I don't know if it's just me but I wouldn't feel like the bird is truly mine if I have to keep sending photos to somebody else by contract.

I'd say forget the contract and just go with your gut, and you won't go wrong (but keep the money up to weed out the people who wouldn't be able to afford vet care, or who think tiels aren't worth vet care)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lovely ad and photos. The ones with the babies perching on your hand are great, and that one of Perry on top of the cage is one of my favourites. Are you able to get all of the babies onto your arm for a photo? I think that would make the most adorable picture.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think £70 is expensive, they may be parent reared but they are hand tame  I think that's the very best of both worlds  I would put £70 at the lower end of the price scale 
I love all the photo's but for advertising purposes am drawn to 4&5.
Saying you will take them back if needed is wonderful  I wish all breeders did that  Remember you are interviewing them, so are free to change your mind at any time, many yrs ago my dog had puppies, I kept 2 of them but had to find homes for the other 3. I said I wouldn't let them go to anyone who went out to work because I don't believe puppies should be home alone for hours. Two weeks after taking a deposit on one if them their daughter let it slip that mum worked, do she had lied to me  I retuned her deposit, sale cancelled! What I'm trying to say is even once you have found homes for your babies if you have any niggles you can still change your mind 
Good luck


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Well how about you just put something on the receipt like;
It is not necessary but I would love for you to join this forum "talkcockatiels.com" there is plenty of information on there and you can always ask questions if you are unsure.
It is especially good for inexperienced owners and you can talk to other friendly cockatiel owners and see their birds too!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I always recommend that to any living being i meet who express any interest in birds :lol:
But yes it's actually a good idea, I was thinking of making a little printout with the excellent FAQ and a few other common questions, and I will add the site address at the end. Excellent idea! 
Do I need permission from the administrators to do that? If so, can you please allow me?

On a different note, the advert has gone live on Preloved.co.uk and birdtrader.co.uk
Can you, british TC members, think of any other website/pubblication I can post?
Catalinadee warned me against gumtree because that's where the dodgy dealers are, and I can't think of any other place.
Are there FB groups based in UK where people advertise their babies for sale?
We have Craiglist here too, but it's nothing compared to the giant that is in America. Maybe it's worth a shot anyway?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

How about pets4homes and gumtree?

Edited to add: the birds that pop up on Plymouth's gumtree aren't dodgy at all!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am gonna give a go at both right now, ty Esperanza 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I have posted ads on every website that was suggested to me here, for now I had a call from a lady in Doncaster who will come and get Peregrine when he's ready.
Another lady called from Aberdeen but I seriously doubt that someone can love my chicks so much to drive all the way down from Scotland 
I put two more adverts today, but even though the adverts have been seen I haven't received other calls. Let's hope these new ones will make a difference. 
Probably the price is too high but lowering it now wouldn't look good, right?
Ah well, I can still keep them :lol:
Baby 4 is a velcro bird in the making, unbearably sweet. Her job when she/he grows up will be hairdresser because her/his time on me is spent rearranging my hair constantly


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

The babies are adorable! I wish I were closer! My daughter is looking for a friend for her tiel, Trooper.  We rescued him from a pet shop shortly after I bought Daphne. Trooper has a deformed or broken and healed foot. He has a bit of trouble perching, but still gets around. We were so afraid they would just put him in a corner and let him die or something.


----------

